# Tivo Roamio Cox PHX T/A Issues



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

So I just set up my new Roamio Pro last Wednesday. I called and activated the Cable Card and the T/A I was getting "network" stations at the time I was on the phone with them so I assumed everything was working.

After a couple of hours I turned on the TV and I had a "Tuning Adapter Error" on my Tivo screen. It told you to press select. Once that was done the screen would go away. Only to return within a minute. I also discovered I wasn't getting any of my "Packs" channels. It would just show that I was not subscribed. I power cycled the T/A and Tivo multiple times. No Change.

I called the CC/TA Support Line. they confirmed that everything looked good on their side. All provisions were set correctly. They sent out a CC tech on Saturday, I explained my setup and problem. They power cylcled it once with no change. He made call and was told it was an "Outside" problem in the area. That many people with Cox and Roamios have had this issue and they would have to escalate this to have another team come out an access a situation at the drop.

I have waited for 4 days and nothing, no change, I keep getting a this T/A pop up error.

I made another call to CC Support today explained everything again, they set up another appt. for a tech tomorrow. 

I did a little investigating on my own. I went into the the CC/TA diagnostics and discovered that it shows that the T/A is "Initializing" and it never stops trying to initialize. It also shows that the channel list has not been downloaded. I am assuming this is my issue.

Do I have a bad T/A? This is my guess since it has been rebooted so many times and never finishes initializing? Is there anyway to remedy this other than trying a different T/A?



I also get this screen right before it tries again to start initializing again.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

In Phoenix, you do not need the Tuning Adapter connected to receive all the HD channels 1003 - 1098.

So to determine if this is a CableCARD Auth issue or Tuning Adapter issue, completely remove the Tuning Adapter and see if you get 1003 - 1098

See this post regarding the Tuning Adapter:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482537

Then look at the following Diagnostic Menus to see where the problem is.

-*Cisco CableCARD Diagnostics*-

CableCARD CA Screen
Status: *Ready*
EMMs Processed: (should not be zero, unless it was recently rebooted, if zero have Cox send the CC Entitlement/Authorization "Hits")

CableCARD/Host ID Screen
Type: *One Way Authorization Received*

CableCARD DAVIC Info
Status: *Locked*

CableCARD CP Info
Auth Status: *CP Auth Received*
> next page-
Refresh Status: *OK*
Refresh count: (*needs at least a 1 or 2*) these are the Manual "authorization Hits" the CSR Pairing the Card has sent.

and the *Tuning Adapter Diagnostics Menu* screens all show the following

Status Summary 
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready* (Ready - B'cast Only is not correct)

POST and Boot Results 
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Ready*

RF Statistics 
DAVIC: *Connected*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: (should not be zero, unless it was recently rebooted, if zero have Cox send the TA a few refresh "Hits")

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *Yes*
Service Gp: (value)
RF Ip Addr: (Should list an address like 10.40.32.45)
SERVER
Status: *Ready*


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

In Wichita Kansas the big issue I had was with the pairing of the device.
The agents kept forgetting to enter the correct *"DATA"* line info.
It almost reads as if you might have a bad "Switched Digital Adapter" since the device is not ''Booting up'' correctly.
If you plan on running a MOCA be sure that the "SDA" has the filters installed inline and you are not running the cable line through the box.. but is split .. it may even be something as simple as the box has the INPUT and OUTPUTS running incorrectly and have the USB control cable connected fully on you TIVO.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

DEC2955 said:


> In Wichita Kansas the big issue I had was with the pairing of the device.
> The agents kept forgetting to enter the correct *"DATA"* line info.


SA/Cisco CableCARDs do not have a *DATA ID*.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

Make sure to verify both the CableCARD MAC Address and Tuning Adapter MAC Address with Cox and on the device label.
They are located on your account here, under TV Receivers, Select Your Hardware:
https://www.cox.com/resaccount/my-services.cox

CSA800 = CableCARD
CST1500 = Tuning Adapter


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok so with the T/A unplugged and disconnected and just the Cable Card I get the following channels: 1003, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1012, 1013, 1015, 1018, 1019, 1098.

So in a nut shell I am getting my local network and independent channels and QVC. I don't know why QVC is coming through and none of my other basic or pack channels. And the other weird thing is that 98 (SD QVC) will not come though.

Also with the T/A unplugged the first CC Screen is as shown;



So I would my first issue is the CC as it shows not staged. 
Also I checked the equipment MAC addresses on my Cox account they are correct although my CC shows I have a CSA908 and not a CSA800.

I guess at this point I will wait for my appointment. I did find out it is an in house Cox tech and not 3rd party like my Saturday appt. I think those guys were clueless. I think they looked at my setup and were like I don't know anything about TiVo's or Cable Cards, let's pawn this on to someone else. I mean they didn't even look at any diagnostics on the Tivo.

At least I am more educated for my appointment today. Thanks again.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rgrounds said:


> Ok so with the T/A unplugged and disconnected and just the Cable Card I get the following channels: 1003, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1012, 1013, 1015, 1018, 1019, 1098. So in a nut shell I am getting my local network and independent channels and QVC. I don't know why QVC is coming through and none of my other basic or pack channels. And the other weird thing is that 98 (SD QVC) will not come though. Also with the T/A unplugged the first CC Screen is as shown; http://s1013.photobucket.com/user/G...A-497F-8CFB-C8F2A945C75A_zpsqwnyjqmv.jpg.html So I would my first issue is the CC as it shows not staged. Also I checked the equipment MAC addresses on my Cox account they are correct although my CC shows I have a CSA908 and not a CSA800. I guess at this point I will wait for my appointment. I did find out it is an in house Cox tech and not 3rd party like my Saturday appt. I think those guys were clueless. I think they looked at my setup and were like I don't know anything about TiVo's or Cable Cards, let's pawn this on to someone else. I mean they didn't even look at any diagnostics on the Tivo. At least I am more educated for my appointment today. Thanks again.


I believe "Not Staged" means the card was never provisioned onto their system as an authorized device, allowed to be connected to their head end. Take it back to their office and have them input the proper info into their system or it will never accept a pairing or authorization signal no matter how many times they try when you or a tech calls in from your home.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> I believe "Not Staged" means the card was never provisioned onto their system as an authorized device, allowed to be connected to their head end. Take it back to their office and have them input the proper info into their system or it will never accept a pairing or authorization signal no matter how many times they try when you or a tech calls in from your home.


On my initial Tivo setup when I installed the card I got a message that the cable card needed to be updated. And it proceeded to do a download and update the card.

I was also told on both of my CC Tech support calls that the card showed that all of the provisions were setup correctly, Now I don't know if that was just on their end. Both calls acted like they could see that the card was good an communicating. But my call today neither the CC or T/A was communicating.

My latest tech will be here shortly. So I will hopefully have someone who has a clue and an can get me up and running.

I am just glad this transistion happened when I really only have 2 or 3 shows recording a week. I would hate to have to be chasing down a ton of missed shows.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Not off to a good start. Guy shows up. He is in a 3rd party vehicle. (I was told it would be an in house Cox associate.) 
Then he admits he doesn't have much experience with CC's and TiVos, but his supervisors are on their way. So we shall see.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rgrounds said:


> On my initial Tivo setup when I installed the card I got a message that the cable card needed to be updated. And it proceeded to do a download and update the card...........


This will happen with any compatible card that is connected to the system. It happens with all my Cisco/SA cablecards that I bought from eBay and certainly were never provisioned on my local headend.

Its like when you buy a new compatible modem at the store and plug it into your cable system. It will communicate with the server and download the SW/FW and bond the upstream and downstream channels, but it won't allow you to actually connect through to the internet until you call in with its MAC, model and serial number to get it activated and authorized by your MSO.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rgrounds said:


> Not off to a good start. Guy shows up. He is in a 3rd party vehicle. (I was told it would be an in house Cox associate.)
> Then he admits he doesn't have much experience with CC's and TiVos, but his supervisors are on their way. So we shall see.


Definitely mention the "Not Staged" part to them! I recall every time I have picked up a cablecard at my local office they said that I had to wait a predetermined period of time so the engineers could "stage" my card.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

rgrounds said:


> So I would my first issue is the CC as it shows not staged.
> Also I checked the equipment MAC addresses on my Cox account they are correct although my CC shows I have a CSA908 and not a CSA800.
> 
> I guess at this point I will wait for my appointment. I did find out it is an in house Cox tech and not 3rd party like my Saturday appt. I think those guys were clueless. I think they looked at my setup and were like I don't know anything about TiVo's or Cable Cards, let's pawn this on to someone else. I mean they didn't even look at any diagnostics on the Tivo.
> ...


I have never seen a CSA908 (PKM908) Cisco CableCARD, I was not aware Cox was even distributing these newer ones. That *may* be the problem.

What is the firmware/OS Ver: is it PKEY1.5.*3_F.p.1301*
-CableCARD Menu-
Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen

You also may have very low signals to the CableCARD and TA. Can you access the Tuning Adapter's Diagnostic Menu and check for the RF Signals.

FDC - should be greater than -10dBmV, closer to 0dB would be better.
RDC - should be between 30dB to 45dB nothing over 50dB
Current QAM Level should be greater than -7dBmV

Also post your cable modem signals from here: http://192.168.100.1/


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Well it turns out I had MULTIPLE issues. But luckily this guys supervisor has done a ton of Tivo stuff. He used to work for Suddenlink in Flagstaff which is all Tivo/Mini's. 

The box where all the coax come in and gets dispersed back into the house was all old crimp end coax. It had an ancient 2 port amp & then split off to the upstairs on an old 3 way analog splitter. Which the way that was setup would have been a nightmare for my MoCA network on the upstairs Mini's. 

So the redid all the ends with compression fittings. Replaced the old amp with a new 6 way. 

The cable card & T/A were bad. They replaced both of them. The new card is a CSA800. After a few calls to activation everything was up and running. I have all of my channels now and the Mini's are all connected and streaming fine. He rechecked all of my levels and said everything was where it needed to be. 

He initially had a concern because we also have Cox Digital telephone with an old analog box on the outside of the house which he says can sometimes wreak havoc with the digital signal, so they set me up and appointment to convert that setup to an inside system with a new modem for the telephone. Which will solve another issue we have when it does rain in Phoenix and that box gets wet we have major issues with cracks and pops in our line until it dries out. We work from home and need a business and personal line or else we would probably dump the landline completely. 

I got really lucky with this 3rd party company. The actual tech was VERY new like only 2 months with the company and in the industry, but luckily his supervisor was a pro with lots of knowledge and experience. 

The one thing that I did "undo" to help my MoCA was to put the splitter back in with the POE before the T/A. He had undone that and done a pass through on the "T/A" because in his words "it works better that way."
Well it might work better for the T/A but it doesn't work better for the TiVo & MoCA. So I returned it back to the way I had it when I had issues with one of my Mini's getting connected. 

I really appreciate your guys help and input on my problem.
Now I just need to call billing and get credited for 8 days of basically no channels.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rgrounds said:


> Well it turns out I had MULTIPLE issues. But luckily this guys supervisor has done a ton of Tivo stuff. He used to work for Suddenlink in Flagstaff which is all Tivo/Mini's. The box where all the coax come in and gets dispersed back into the house was all old crimp end coax. It had an ancient 2 port amp & then split off to the upstairs on an old 3 way analog splitter. Which the way that was setup would have been a nightmare for my MoCA network on the upstairs Mini's. So the redid all the ends with compression fittings. Replaced the old amp with a new 6 way. The cable card & T/A were bad. They replaced both of them. The new card is a CSA800. After a few calls to activation everything was up and running. I have all of my channels now and the Mini's are all connected and streaming fine. He rechecked all of my levels and said everything was where it needed to be. He initially had a concern because we also have Cox Digital telephone with an old analog box on the outside of the house which he says can sometimes wreak havoc with the digital signal, so they set me up and appointment to convert that setup to an inside system with a new modem for the telephone. Which will solve another issue we have when it does rain in Phoenix and that box gets wet we have major issues with cracks and pops in our line until it dries out. We work from home and need a business and personal line or else we would probably dump the landline completely. I got really lucky with this 3rd party company. The actual tech was VERY new like only 2 months with the company and in the industry, but luckily his supervisor was a pro with lots of knowledge and experience. The one thing that I did "undo" to help my MoCA was to put the splitter back in with the POE before the T/A. He had undone that and done a pass through on the "T/A" because in his words "it works better that way." Well it might work better for the T/A but it doesn't work better for the TiVo & MoCA. So I returned it back to the way I had it when I had issues with one of my Mini's getting connected. I really appreciate your guys help and input on my problem. Now I just need to call billing and get credited for 8 days of basically no channels.


Glad to hear you're all good to go! You did the right thing bypassing the TA's loop thru. I think Cox In Phoenix was on to something, especially since you say they swapped out the PKM908 for an 800 card.



CoxInPHX said:


> I have never seen a CSA908 ( PKM908 ) Cisco CableCARD, I was not aware Cox was even distributing these newer ones. That *may* be the problem..........


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are my T/A Stats.
















Anything that I should be concerned with.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Tuner @ -6dBmV is very low, I am not happy below -4dBmV

RDC (Return Data Channel Power) @ 55dBmV is way too high, should not be above 50dBmV

Replacing the outdoor telephone NIU, will probably help. Check you levels while the tech is out for that replacement, and try to get your levels to a more acceptable range, to the DVR coax drop.

Levels should be:
*Tuner:* as close to 0dBmV or greater as possible
*FDC:* as close to 0dBmV or greater as possible
*RDC:* between 30 - 45dBmV

Keep in mind, the higher the outdoor temp, the lower your signals will be.

What are your cable modem signals for comparison.
http://192.168.100.1/

Mine are relatively low IMO

Downstream Channels 
Power Level: Signal to Noise Ratio:
Channel 1: 0.2 dBmV 37.2 dB
Channel 2: 0.6 dBmV 36.9 dB
Channel 3: -0.1 dBmV 37.0 dB
Channel 4: -0.6 dBmV 36.8 dB
Channel 5: 1.3 dBmV 37.2 dB
Channel 6: 1.2 dBmV 37.5 dB
Channel 7: 0.9 dBmV 37.2 dB
Channel 8: 0.6 dBmV 37.1 dB

Upstream Channels 
Power Level:
Channel 1: 34.5 dBmV
Channel 2: 32.5 dBmV
Channel 3: 34.0 dBmV
Channel 4: 35.5 dBmV


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> Replacing the outdoor telephone NIU, will probably help.


Ya that didn't exactly happen. I had an actual in house COX tech but I don't have your typical simple phone set up and he had nothing but problems. After 2 hours of not being able to get a dial tone on my 1st line (1 have 2 lines (1 home, 1 business) he called his sup and the sup came over and messed with things and cleaned up some issues and we finally we got tone on both lines.



The tech said I have too many splits to get it any lower. He said I have 2 or 3 outside and I have 5 inside and they had to add another 2 today for the NIU. I only have 4 boxes plus my HSI so I don't know why I have that many splits. But they both didn't want mess with my job any longer as they had other jobs so I guess I live with it for now. So frustrating. I guess until it becomes an issue and things don't work I will have to live with it.

Unless you want to come over and try and "improve" my situation.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

This is why I never recommend MoCA, especially when a Tuning Adapter is needed, and having multiple TiVo Minis

Running Ethernet is relatively easy and inexpensive, and eliminates the need for all the additional coax and splitters and multi-port amplifiers.

Assuming all your active secondary TVs are using TiVo Minis, connected with Ethernet, you could get down to a 2-way amplifier, and no splitters.

One coax run to the new Cisco eMTA which would support both your 2 telephone lines and is also your cable modem. (get the non-gateway Cisco DPQ3212 eMTA so you can use your own WiFi router)

One coax run to the Tuning Adapter then the Roamio Pro.

This set-up would get your signals way up, possibly where you did not even need the amplifier.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Tuner @ -6dBmV is very low, I am not happy below -4dBmV
> 
> RDC (Return Data Channel Power) @ 55dBmV is way too high, should not be above 50dBmV
> 
> ...


My TA numbers are worse than the Op's. I have MOCA, two TiVos and two Minis and have had no problems. Knock on wood!


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Do two way multi stream cable cards exist? I was having issues with my TiVo after it was working for over a year and they said I had a single stream card. It was actually multistream but replaced it anyway. It still says one way but when pairing, the Cox cable card person said I needed a two way CSA908 card for that. Is that accurate? Found this thread through a search. Thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

dsm363 said:


> Do two way multi stream cable cards exist? I was having issues with my TiVo after it was working for over a year and they said I had a single stream card. It was actually multistream but replaced it anyway. It still says one way but when pairing, the Cox cable card person said I needed a two way CSA908 card for that. Is that accurate? Found this thread through a search. Thanks.


The PKM800 (CSA800) is the CableCARD you want, I have yet to see a successful use of the PKM908. If anyone has had success with a PKM908, please post.

TiVo's CableCARD only operates in One-Way mode, so the Host/ID screen will only say:
*Type:One-Way Authorization Received
*
Technically a PKM908 should work with the proper firmware and if the CableCARD has been properly "staged" for a retail device. It would also work in One-Way only mode. Only Cable provider leased boxes work in Two-Way mode.


----------

